# Best Crash Pants?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i got my little bro in law (11 yo)the red crash pads that are like board shorts with padding built into the tailbone and hips areas. i asked him and he said they made a big difference. i personally dont wear any so i have no first hand experience.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Skeletools and Azzpadz like them both, I have pics in a thread just search my posts.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone experience with the RED Total Impact Short with D3o? I'm interested in those, but I'm afraid the D3o doesn't offer enough protection...


----------

